# Hey! I'm happy to register here.



## BlindZone (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello everybody, I am from China. I am interested in stage design and want to learn something from ControlBooth. I know stage special effects equipment and want to apply them to stage beautifying.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 25, 2013)

Welcome to the Booth. Forgive us if we may be a bit shy of your location. Most often when we have members join from China, they do so with the intent of selling various products. We mention this in the Terms of Service. 

Now that I have that out of my system, what types of projects are you working on?


----------



## BlindZone (Apr 25, 2013)

I am learning stage design but that is not my major. My English is not very good,some of your words I can't follow. I want to learn language as well as technical here.


----------



## lwinters630 (Apr 25, 2013)

Use the search box to find information on topics you are interested in. or type in specific questions. What types of special effects are you trying to use? Area you designing a play, dance or rock concert?


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 25, 2013)

BlindZone said:


> ... My English is not very good, some of your words I can't follow. I want to learn language as well as technical here.


Your English is better than some of our American-born high school age members. 

Notice that some/many/most technical theatre terms have a yellow dotted underline? These are words, names, phrases defined in our wiki. Clicking on any one will take you to its definition. We have over 3000 definitions. 

Life is all about the journey, not the destination. We're ALL still learning.
.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 25, 2013)

Though most of our membership is from the United States, we have members from all over the world. Don't hesitate to ask for clarification on any terms that may not be underlined. We are constatly adding to our wiki, especially as we add some regional terminology.


----------



## Kelite (May 10, 2013)

derekleffew said:


> Life is all about the journey, not the destination. We're ALL still learning.
> .




Amen brother Derek!


----------

